# Nintendo WFC Friend Code sig



## CWar (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember someone from here having a really cool looking friend code sig. All I could remember was that his friend code name is Shikamaru in katakana. Any idea who that was? I tried finding his sig but couldn't. So I attempted my own. Designed exactly after nintendowifi.com.


----------



## HugeCock (Jul 31, 2006)

A weee bit hard to read


----------



## CWar (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. So, anyone knows who Shikamaru/ｼｶﾏﾙ (as it says on his sig IIRC) is? Or at least have his sig.


----------

